# 2015 Felt AR2 or 2015 Cervelo S3



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Also posting in the Cervelo thread. I am currently riding a 2010 Cervelo S2 full Sram Red and Carbon everything. I love the bike and not really sure why I even getting a new one. I am a Cervelo fan boy just so you know where I am coming from.

I have been saving for a new S3 (mechanical) and am ready to buy. Friend of mine is selling a 2015 AR2 (DI2) bike with less than 200 miles on it for the same price I can get a new S3? I have found I love this bike also. It is just a higher end bike compared to the Cervelo, nicer parts and such (frames are close but I will save that for a later discussion). 

I am starting to lean to the AR2 but a little worried about warranty issues if they come up, I had to warranty the forks on my S2 and Cervelo was awesome about replacing them. 

So basically what would you guys do? Have the nicer bike you want (AR2) and not have a warranty, or almost as nice of a bike with warranty for the same price?


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

No experience with Cervelo's. Di2 is a great upgrade imo. Why is he selling the AR?


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Boyfriend of my friend, said it was to much bike for him. He is going to something with a little more relaxed geometry. As I said on the Cervelo forum, if they break up or we just lose touch, not sure I will be able to get any claim. That being said, found a crack on my Cervelo this weekend, and they are replacing for free.. I am very paranoid that if I buy used I will be completely out of luck for a replacement.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I did some races with a former pro rider this winter. He raves about his AR2. Even raced it on our hill climb TT. I was really considering the AR, but bought a used F series because I'm more of a climber than break away guy. Components alone are almost what you'll pay for the whole bike. Sounds like either choice would be great.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Hyder said:


> Boyfriend of my friend, said it was to much bike for him. He is going to something with a little more relaxed geometry. As I said on the Cervelo forum, if they break up or we just lose touch, not sure I will be able to get any claim. That being said, found a crack on my Cervelo this weekend, and they are replacing for free.. I am very paranoid that if I buy used I will be completely out of luck for a replacement.


You're willing to buy a _new_ Cervelo but only a used Felt?
-SD


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

After riding both, the Felt just fit me better. Loving the DI2.. Cervelo was awesome but the Felt spoke to me when I was on it... So the Felt AR2 is my new bike..


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

You got the better bike. Does it have the sprint shifters? Love those too. I have 3 Felts out of 5 total bikes. I rarely throw a leg over the other two. BTW, Felt makes awesome mountain bikes.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> You're willing to buy a _new_ Cervelo but only a used Felt?
> -SD


Dave, don't get me wrong.. I would also buy a new Felt but 6400.00 is way out of my price range. I was also considering the AR3 Ultegra Mechanical for about the same price as the S3. End of the day the AR2 was the best value and the best bike. I took it on a long ride today, it was a awesome piece of engineering. Not only do you go fast you feel fast. My only complaint is the Prologo seat. Soon as I find a good deal on a Fisik Curve I am switching them out.


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Wow what a great bike, Here is a pic of my new machine


----------



## bingster (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice bike!! Are those handlebars stock?


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

bingster said:


> Nice bike!! Are those handlebars stock?


Yes they are, whole bike stock. They were too wide for me 44cm, I put my old Zipp bars on 42cm and sold the 3M. Very nice bars just too wide for me.


----------

